# X3



## Glenn Hickman (Aug 22, 2021)

Hi all, I have a BMW x3 auto diesel 07, losing power on overtaking and uphill
Starts and runs fine, changed fuel filter, no dash lights and only fault code failed DPF burn.
Its a minimum 66 k round trip every time i go out, no city driving and 2k 15 degree uphill to my house.
I had all solenoids replaced in the tranny 2 years ago and its going for tranny service this week.
Still feels restricted
Thoughts?


----------

